# ¿Como instalar tuxguitar?

## dark_sasuke

Bueno pues eso, como instalarlo  :Razz: 

No existe en el portage el tuxguitar, y buscando por gugle he visto algo de over no se que y de ebuilds, pero no entiendo como funciona eso.

He probado bajar el paquete java, y funciona, pero no tiene sonido :/

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

bajas desde aqui http://tuxguitar.herac.com.ar/download.html la versión "GNU/Linux-x86 Excelsior JET Native Release"  que ya contiene todo lo que necesitas.

Le das permiso de ejecución con chmod +x ejecutas el .run y solo te instala todo en tu home, si lo quieres hacer en /opt y luego crear los links también funciona.

----------

## gringo

como tu bien dices hay ebuilds por ahi pero no en portage :

http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-sound/tuxguitar

para crear tu overlay o usar un overlay de terceros :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/overlays/userguide.xml

saluetes

----------

## dark_sasuke

Hice lo que dice el primero post, pero me da este error:

```
Darky tuxguitar-1.2-jet # ./tuxguitar

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Could not load SWT library. Reasons: 

   no swt-pi-gtk-3611 in java.library.path

   no swt-pi-gtk in java.library.path

   Can't load library: /tmp/swtlib-32/libswt-pi-gtk-3611.so

   Can't load library: /tmp/swtlib-32/libswt-pi-gtk.so

   at java.lang.Void.<unknown>(Unknown Source)

   at java.lang.Void.<unknown>(Unknown Source)

   at java.lang.Void.<unknown>(Unknown Source)

   at java.lang.Void.<unknown>(Unknown Source)

```

Y sinceramente no lo entiendo. Y en el segundo post, hice un layman -L (pero no aparece en la lista, sigue igual despues de a ver hecho layman -o http://gpo.zugaina.org/lst/gpo-repositories.xml)

Y al intentar instalar el pro-audio que tengo entendido que trae el tuxguitar (o eso lei) ... hice layman -a pro-audio, pero al hacer emerge -av pro-audio no lo encuentro :/. y al bajar el .ebuild, no se como instalarlo, me pierdo mucho :/.

----------

## gringo

supongo que se queja de que falta de-java/swt.

trata de no instalar nada a mano a menos que sepas lo que haces.

si dices que ya tienes el overlay pro-audio en tu sistema, con un emerge -av tuxguitar deberías poder instalarlo.

Imagino que si usas estable tendrás que desenmascararlo.

saluetes

----------

## dark_sasuke

Vale sip, gracias, ya lo tengo instalado  :Very Happy: 

Ahora el problema es que no suena :/ ... Y supuestamente instalando timidity++ deberia funcionar no? Pero no lo hace.  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

ni pajolera idea, no sé ni de que va tuxguitar.

en este hilo se habla algo de que al parecer necesita OSS para funcionar. Bueno, concretamente AOSS, por si te sirve de algo :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-579449-start-0.html

saluetes

----------

## dark_sasuke

Bueno yo encontre una solucion mas entendible  :Razz:  ... Que es instalar timidity, y despues activarlo con el comando: "timidity -iA -Os" ... Despues en las configuraciones del tuxguitar seleccionar uno de los puertos del timidity y ale ya rula  :Very Happy: 

Gracias.  :Smile: 

----------

